# Broken Thinwall



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

It doesn't matter how much money it saves. Thin wall PVC just doesn't hold up.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I love thinwall PVC! Keeps the repairs coming in


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Cheap materials and shortcuts will keep the service & repair guys in business.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hopefully the hack that did that work has created dozens of other jobs for you somewhere.

David


----------



## johnh (Jul 6, 2013)

wowzer!!!!!!!!!!! I wonder how much money it really saves.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

We see a lot of this "pass the buck" game played around here. Make the least expensive repair and pass it on to the next guy.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Thinwall might be worse than Orangeburg. Glad there is alot of it out there in are area.


----------

